# New on this forum.



## Shantar (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi,

I am hobby composer from Norway. I (try to) compose orchestral music using the tools I have. I'll post a new thread in the demo-section here right now so please check it out and I would love to get some pro advice and opinion about my music...

My two main orchestral tools are: Miroslav Philharmonik and EWQLSO Gold. I also have Peter Siedlaczek's Advanced Orchestra and his Choir stuff, Symphony of Voices, Roland L-CDX-03/04 and GPO which I rarely or never use anymore...

Looking forward to making new friends on this forum. 
:smile: 
Ciao
-Chris


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Chris and welcome to VI!  Hopefully you will find the help you need and make new friends in the process. Enjoy!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 9, 2007)

Welcome to VI Chris - nice having you here. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## lux (Feb 10, 2007)

for a second I thought Fred was welcoming Chrislight on VI...

Welcome to Vi control Shantar.

Luca


----------



## choir (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey, welcome to Vi-Control, i'm sure that you'll have a good time around 8)


----------

